
Cellular Connectivity for IoT in the USA - jonjesse
http://jllconsulting.tumblr.com/post/138924634286/cellular-connectivity-for-iot-in-the-usa
======
th0br0
I wonder why they only ship to the US ... ?

~~~
maxerickson
It seems to me that is where they want to focus their attention at the moment.

For small amounts of data, it also probably isn't price competitive with the
devices that are available elsewhere.

